# IndigoBench Post Your Scores!



## Zyll Goliat (May 20, 2020)

Hey guys IndigoBench is little FREE cool benchmark that will stress-test your CPU and your GPU in just a few minutes!!!
Here DOWNLOAD the benchmark and then post your scores in here bellow like this:





After you finish the testing please take the picture with included CPU-Z&GPU-Z on it so that other members can compare their results with yours!!!

You can also registered your IndigoBench account  and submit your results and then compare your CPU&GPU scores with the others around the world!!!

Check the table Scores HERE!


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 20, 2020)

The bench clearly dislikes Radeon hardware.

Tweaked Radeon 5700-XT below and closed some background apps for CPU.


----------



## Arctucas (May 20, 2020)

OK.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 20, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> View attachment 155995
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not sure if dislikes Radeon or maybe Nvidia cards just doing better job in this type of image rendering.....Also not a bad result of your OC Ryzen 2600!



you should be somewhere in there(page 6 CPU's)....better then some 8-core first gen Ryzen.......


----------



## jlewis02 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> View attachment 156051


You pushed that 7700k to the brink!!!Also nice to see Quadro P400 in action!


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

My old X58 system. I7 980X OC to 4.4 GHz all core and a GTX 1080 TI. GPU score might have been better with a better CPU. Not sure how the old CPU effect GPu scores.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> My old X58 system. I7 980X OC to 4.4 GHz all core and a GTX 1080 TI. GPU score might have been better with a better CPU. Not sure how the old CPU effect GPu scores.
> 
> View attachment 156115


Nice.....OC 6c/12t on X58 is still competitive platform till these days especially when is paired with that powerful GTX 1080 TI!



Your "old"mule should be somewhere on page 7 with that total score of 2.462 is in between those 7700k and still beating some ryzen 6 and 8 core CPU's......


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice.....OC 6c/12t on X58 is still competitive platform till these days especially when is paired with that powerful GTX 1080 TI!
> View attachment 156118
> Your "old"mule should be somewhere on page 7 with that total score of 2.462 is in between those 7700k and still beating some ryzen 6 and 8 core CPU's......



For its age, X58 seems to still do a pretty good job compared. Not to shabby for a platform coming out over 11 years ago.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> For its age, X58 seems to still do a pretty good job compared. Not to shabby for a platform coming out over 11 years ago.


Ohh sure I know that last year I switched from the X58 to the X79 platform.....my 6c Xeon was OC on 4,2Ghz for every day use and it was working flawlessly!


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ohh sure I know that last year I switched from the X58 to the X79 platform.....my 6c Xeon was OC on 4,2Ghz for every day use and it was working flawlessly!



Ah so you have moved to X79. You X58 traitor  

But yes X58 has really been a stable system and really have not caused me much trouble over the years.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 21, 2020)

Not too bad for an ageing 10 year old platform. CPU was dropped to 3.73Ghz and the RX 570 Nitro+ was on the silent BIOS.


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Not too bad for an ageing 10 year old platform. CPU was dropped to 3.73Ghz and the RX 570 Nitro+ was on the silent BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 156166



Oh nice, another X58 system. If your motherboard supports overclock. Crank that xeon core clock up. It's basically a rebranded i7 980x. This xeon has unlocked multiplier as well, in case you ditten know. Look at my score of my X58 system to a comparison in post #7.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> Not too bad for an ageing 10 year old platform. CPU was dropped to 3.73Ghz and the RX 570 Nitro+ was on the silent BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 156166


Yeah nice combo with the RX 570 that is exactly GPU that "fits"on that platform...all around price-performance KING!!!



Tomgang said:


> Ah so you have moved to X79. You X58 traitor
> 
> But yes X58 has really been a stable system and really have not caused me much trouble over the years.


Well I really liked my X58 platform but I managed to find my"dream"X79 Motherboard(Sabertooth)+ this Xeon 2650 V2 that I OC(bclk)and it almost did not cost me nothing after I sold X58 Asus p6x58d premium mobo with @E5645 Xeon in it....so I could not resist + I could use my old DDR3 memory.....To be honest this 2650 V2(oc 3,4Ghz) is almost the same core per core ratio as X58 6core Xeon on 4,2Ghz just have 2 additional cores more but IPC or single core performance is almost identical .....


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Yeah nice combo with the RX 570 that is exactly GPU that "fits"on that platform...all around price-performance KING!!!
> 
> 
> Well I really liked my X58 platform but I managed to find my"dream"X79 Motherboard(Sabertooth)+ this Xeon 2650 V2 that I OC(bclk)and it almost did not cost me nothing after I sold X58 Asus p6x58d premium mobo with @E5645 Xeon in it....so I could not resist + I could use my old DDR3 memory.....To be honest this 2650 V2(oc 3,4Ghz) is almost the same core per core ratio as X58 6core Xeon on 4,2Ghz just have 2 additional cores more but IPC or single core performance is almost identical .....



Yeah I know how you feel. I have the upgrade itching as well and I whas planning a Ryzen 9 3950X based upgrade. But then covid-19 came and cost me my job, so an upgrade is set on hold for now and I have no idea when I will be upgrading. Not before I have a new job and that can properly take quite a time before a new job will be available again.

So I will be on X58 until I have a job or it dies of old age. If it dies I am thinking buying a used I7 8700K setup or something similar until I can go full on out on a upgrade again. When I have a job and we are in better times or at least more safe period again.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

]


Tomgang said:


> Yeah I know how you feel. I have the upgrade itching as well and I whas planning a Ryzen 9 3950X based upgrade. But then covid-19 came and cost me my job, so an upgrade is set on hold for now and I have no idea when I will be upgrading. Not before I have a new job and that can properly take quite a time before a new job will be available again.
> 
> So I will be on X58 until I have a job or it dies of old age. If it dies I am thinking buying a used I7 8700K setup or something similar until I can go full on out on a upgrade again. When I have a job and we are in better times or at least more safe period again.


Nah...It will never die....that ASUS P6X58D Premium simply refuse to die.... you can't kill those 16+2 power Phases!!!


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> ]
> 
> Nah...It will never die....that ASUS P6X58D Premium simply refuse to die.... you can't kill those 16+2 power Phases!!!



I will give you right on that. I have abused the cpu with oc to 4.75 ghz and 1.55 volts several times for benchmark and It just refused to die. Motherboard like whise. It just keep booting every day. X58 has seriously been one heck of a solid platform or at least my setup has. I have abused is and let the cpu run very hot, but no dying. I have not even experienced any degrade from the cpu since I got it almost 3 1/2 years ago and previous owner had it high overlooking on it since new. This setup has been running overclock none stop since new, that means overclock for around 10 years, although the time I have had it, has properly been its hardest time as I have pushed it far more than previous owner.

But yeah X58 is one solid platform.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> I will give you right on that. I have abused the cpu with oc to 4.75 ghz and 1.55 volts several times for benchmark and It just refused to die. Motherboard like whise. It just keep booting every day. X58 has seriously been one heck of a solid platform or at least my setup has. I have abused is and let the cpu run very hot, but no dying. I have not even experienced any degrade from the cpu since I got it almost 3 1/2 years ago and previous owner had it high overlooking on it since new. This setup has been running overclock none stop since new, that means overclock for around 10 years, although the time I have had it, has properly been its hardest time as I have pushed it far more than previous owner.
> 
> But yeah X58 is one solid platform.


Sure no doubt X58 is great platform but not all of the boards are great as that Asus P6X58D...to be honest that is probably the BEST board I ever own when it comes to the VRM&Power phases...that is one AWESOME mobo.....


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Sure no doubt X58 is great platform but not all of the boards are great as that Asus P6X58D...to be honest that is probably the BEST board I ever own when it comes to the VRM&Power phases...that is one AWESOME mobo.....



I totally agree about motherboard. Although the asus rampage 2 extreme i had before with my I7 920. Whas no slug either and it whas pretty good looking as well. Loved that board.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> I totally agree about motherboard. Although the asus rampage 2 extreme i had before with my I7 920. Whas no slug either and it whas pretty good looking as well. Loved that board.


Ohh yeah that is also a great mobo tho' I never own one of those....If I am not mistaken it's also have 16 power phases.....but probably the "cream" of all X58 motherboards is EVGA Classified SR-2.....


----------



## Tomgang (May 21, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ohh yeah that is also a great mobo tho' I never own one of those....If I am not mistaken it's also have 16 power phases.....but probably the "cream" of all X58 motherboards is EVGA Classified SR-2.....



Jep that board whas 16 phases as well. The top tier first gen X58 board from asus.

No stop, I don't have more clean pants. EVGA SR-2 is truly the x58 king of boards. Dual xeon with overclock capabilities. It can hardly getting any better than that.


----------



## oobymach (May 21, 2020)

Oc'd a bit and got to top of page 3


----------



## tabascosauz (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 21, 2020)

oobymach said:


> Oc'd a bit and got to top of page 3
> 
> View attachment 156178





tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 156179


Nice scores guys!!!Cool OC on that Ryzen 3000 series also that GTX 1070 in SLI looks rock-solid!!!


----------



## mbeeston (May 21, 2020)

wonder if i should see what my vega gets later....


----------



## heky (May 22, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 156179



This benchmark must be super flawed...There is no way in  hell a stock 2060 Super is faster than a OCed 1080Ti...


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 22, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Oh nice, another X58 system. If your motherboard supports overclock. Crank that xeon core clock up. It's basically a rebranded i7 980x. This xeon has unlocked multiplier as well, in case you ditten know. Look at my score of my X58 system to a comparison in post #7.



I dropped it down to 3.7 from 4.4 as my HP workstation board hasn't got the most robust VRM section haha!


----------



## Tomgang (May 22, 2020)

MrGRiMv25 said:


> I dropped it down to 3.7 from 4.4 as my HP workstation board hasn't got the most robust VRM section haha!



Ah i see. Motherboard limitations. Sad you can't get the most out of the cpu, cause there are certainly more in it that 3.7 ghz.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (May 22, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> Ah i see. Motherboard limitations. Sad you can't get the most out of the cpu, cause there are certainly more in it that 3.7 ghz.



I can do 4.1-4.3 while gaming, but certain benchmarks are too much for it as I can't increase voltage as it's all done through Throttleclock. I'm also not paying any money for an X58 board as for the price they're going for I can get a much better system.


----------



## mbeeston (May 22, 2020)

hmmm... this benchmark gives me pause.. shouldn't vega be all around better at compute then pascal gaming cards....


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 23, 2020)

Update our internal table list for CPU&GPU:


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Update our internal table list for CPU&GPU:
> 
> View attachment 156371



My GPU is a RTX 2070 Super.


----------



## Hardi (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Arctucas (May 23, 2020)

A little overclocking.


----------



## biffzinker (May 23, 2020)

Stock clock speed on the Ryzen 5 3600.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 23, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Update our internal table list for CPU&GPU:
> 
> View attachment 156371


Mine needs updating with 5700-XT this is the XT model.


----------



## jlewis02 (May 23, 2020)

Don't think I can get any higher than this with current setup.


----------



## mbeeston (May 23, 2020)

5.2ghz on a 7700k.. very nice.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 23, 2020)

Affirmitive guys.....UPDATED TABLE:


----------



## Dinnercore (May 23, 2020)

Seems like the GPU part is heavily depending on memory speed:





A stock 2080 super is worse then the OC'd 2070s in here.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 23, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> A stock 2080 super is worse then the OC'd 2070s in here.


Yeah...seems totally legit...also OC 2080 SUPER is Number 1 on the list so.....
Updated list:




also added yours maxed GPU(boost)speed in Mhz......


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2020)

It seems I'm still 4 instead of 5.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 156482
> 
> It seems I'm still 4 instead of 5.


Srry....FIXED


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2020)

The old PC


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Hugis said:


> The old PC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 156487


Not bad for"old"CPU with only 8 threads....also when it comes to this specific test/image processing yours old GTX 780 TI still beats my RX 480 .....Updated list bellow....


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2020)

@Zyll Goliath is the download sever connected via dial-up to the internet it was going to take 2hrs to download this 193MB file on my gigabit fiber connection


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> @Zyll Goliath is the download sever connected via dial-up to the internet it was going to take 2hrs to download this 193MB file on my gigabit fiber connection


stuck it in mega try here









						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz


----------



## tabascosauz (May 24, 2020)

@Zyll Goliath mine is a 2060 Super, probably why it's a bit above biffzinker's 2060.

Also, I wonder if the Ryzen 3000 parts should have their clockspeeds included if they aren't fixed OC at a static frequency. My 3700X isn't benching at 4350MHz all core, and biffzinker's 3600 just shows base clock. These Ryzen 3000 CPU freqs out of CPU-Z are going to be fluctuating wildly if not screenshotted during the test and whatever is in the screenshot is just luck of the draw.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> @Zyll Goliath is the download sever connected via dial-up to the internet it was going to take 2hrs to download this 193MB file on my gigabit fiber connection


Srry....no idea where is the problem....that is their official website.....check again if it's maybe up to you or check again a bit later.......



tabascosauz said:


> @Zyll Goliath mine is a 2060 Super, probably why it's a bit above biffzinker's 2060.


Affirmative.....fixed....


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2020)

question, also is this your app? what does it do when its finished the benchmark? as it doesnt stop.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Hugis said:


> question, also is this your app? what does it do when its finished the benchmark? as it doesnt stop.


No It's not my app.....I also just downloaded app and founded as interesting "fresh"benchmark tool for CPU&GPU that no one posted on this site...so....I guess after it's finishes with benchmarking t's just continue to do stress testing over&over again....not sure I leave it once for around 20 min and it was still doing the same


----------



## Hugis (May 24, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> No It's not my app.....I also just downloaded as everybody in here....I guess after it's finishes with benchmarking t's just continue to do stress testing over&over again....not sure I leave it once for around 20 min and it was still doing the same


Ahh just wondered if you had a hand in it  yeah it seems to go on indefinitely testing but not outputting


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2020)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Srry....no idea where is the problem....that is their official website.....check again if it's maybe up to you or check again a bit later.......



Maybe if I ask nicely enough some champ in here could someone pretty please upload it to a faster server as 17.5Kbps and 2hrs to download is a killer


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Maybe if I ask nicely enough some champ in here could someone pretty please upload it to a faster server as 17.5Kbps and 2hrs to download is a killer


maybe you can try THIS softpedia link and see if that goes faster.....but hey FYI that's not official website....


----------



## SpikeHob (May 24, 2020)

retried with the highest settings I can run at stable all day , not a huge difference , Core speed was actually 5102 , have it on adaptive


----------



## Athlonite (May 24, 2020)

well here's mine


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 24, 2020)

Here comes the RTX 2080TI.......list updated....


----------



## Arctucas (May 25, 2020)

A little more tweaking.


----------



## Dinnercore (May 31, 2020)

Updating my scores with the new CPU and small OC to the cards memory:


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2020)




----------

